# OpenCanvas n00b seeks help



## Firehazard (Sep 19, 2006)

Right, so.  I downloaded OpenCanvas forever ago, and I've gotten to a point where I'm interested in maybe using it for collabs sometime.  So what I want to know is, how do I set up a network session?  Like, what login information do I give it and such, and how do I get the other person onto the connection?

The other question is, do I need a super-fast connection to use this feature?  Our campus network is kludgy sometimes, and refreshing a picture ever 1/xth of a second seems like a lot of work for an Internet connection to try to do.

That's all.


----------



## robomilk (Sep 19, 2006)

See http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=3269


----------



## Firehazard (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks!  Hopefully this will work.


----------

